
Show HN: Abot – Open Source Anonymous Feeback for Slack Teams - pawurb
https://abot.apki.io
======
Paulods
"If you are on a Free or Standard plan your anonymity is guaranteed."

You should make it clear that you are talking about Slack plan and not abot
plans.

